# Time delay breaker



## cda (Mar 5, 2018)

Ok Smart Guy,

Time delay breaker


What is it??

And why should something like a clothes washer be plugged into it???


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 6, 2018)

Motors have a high starting current, which decreases rapidly to the running current.  Some breakers, especially for HVAC compressors, are specially designed so this doesn't cause them to trip.  I don't think that a washer would need this, unless it's a large commercial washer.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 6, 2018)

Not an expert but in reference to the appliance guidelines; "Circuit Breaker or time Delay Fuse" not Time Delay Breaker; these are different breeds of the same animal.

Most of today CB's are insensitive to momentarily inrush current peaks and can be installed with different time/current if necessary.

Fuses on the other hand need to be replaced and the Time Delay allows for savings and convenience to compensate for the motor high amperage draw during start up.


----------



## north star (Mar 6, 2018)

*@ ~ @*

cda,

I do not believe that you can plug [ read - "insert"  ] a Washing
Machine cord in to an electrical breaker, but rather in to an
electrical receptacle.  

*# ~ #*


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2018)

north star said:


> *@ ~ @*
> 
> cda,
> 
> ...





No wonder it doesn’t work


Meant an outlet on a circuit with a time delay breaker


----------

